# Suche Comtext, Comgraph



## stefanwun (29 April 2007)

Hallo,
Suche vergebens Comtext und Comgraph bei Siemens ist es leider nicht mehr erhältlich.

Vielleicht hats ja von euch jemmand.


----------



## commander99 (30 April 2007)

COMTXT  meinst du die Paneloption fürs S5 PG oder bin ich falsch


----------



## gravieren (30 April 2007)

Hi


>Suche vergebens Comtext und Comgraph bei 
>Siemens ist es leider nicht mehr erhältlich.

Ruf doch mal bei der Siemens-Hotline an.

0180 5050 222

Schildere dein Problem, bisher habe ich IMMER Hilfe bekommen.


----------

